# Catalytic converter



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

I wonder if any kind sole could answer my query.We own a 2004 Burstner on a Mercedes Sprinter 316 chassis, on inspection of the exhaust i noticed there is no catalytic converter, i thought a motor of this age would have one. Thanks in advance for any response. Malcolm


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There aint one on my 2003 Sprinter 316 base Autotrail either!!

Good job too, no light fingered little toe-rag can nick what isnt there to nick!!

Seriously I wouldnt worry about it, there was no requirement to fit one to diesel vehicles back then. They are expensive bits of kit if they are nicked (and it happens a LOT these days)


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

After many posts about catalytic convertors, the outcome seems to be - 

You need to test your emissions to check they are compliant - if they are, fine; if not, you need to fit one.

For MOT, they may think you need one, but you probably don't unless your emissions are too high.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I think if you needed one then the manufacturer would have fitted one, VOSA are supplied by the manufacturer with emission figures the engine can achieve and that's the level it's tested at

Loddy


----------

